# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American pals... Try not to ingest too much triptophan and have a good time...

And remember, there are now THREE football games on today....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Back at ya Dan!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2006)

Let's all have a safe and filling Turkey day. All the best, everyone.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving all you Yanks!


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving

Enjoy Big Bird Dan 

Nice Win Dolphins!






Tryptophan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope y'all ate (and maybe drank  ) yourselves stupid.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2006)

Jesus, I feel so fat and gorged right now.... The wine was flowing as well, which make me even more sleepy....

Damn tryptophan...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Damn tryptophan...


Good stuff, what?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy THanksgiving. Beer and turkey will induce an excellent night's sleep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks, Les. Mine went well too. Artichoke dip, sausage balls, turkey, stuffing, yams and haricot verts with viniagrette salad. Crown and coke and some wine at dinner. Happy, happy man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

We had 2 turkeys (one roasted and one deep fried), a ham, yams, mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, sausage balls with mushrooms, veggies, shrimps, deviled eggs, cold veggie platter, giblet gravey, man it was great!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

What? No grits?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

I eat grits for breakfast not Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

what no Pome fritters ?

it was interesting with a truck load of relatives from the wifes side .......... Yuk


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

You didn't even need the clarifier "...from the wifes side". Relatives. Yuk.


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

yes my own side is superlative !! 

hey man I need a hand with these Christmas lights while it's snowing out

get your butt down here !


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry Erich. Roads are too slick here. Besides my turn is this weekend. No getting on the roof though. To dang dangerous my friend. And you should know better.


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

ah rats, yes the Oregon/Washington are getting the cold hammer at the moment ............

ah the roof. leave that for last on a DRY Day. doing the bedroom windows now and shrubs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

You can send the cold spell to us. 59 to 65 degrees is too warm for December here in Germany.

Looks like it is getting colder starting tomorrow though. Maybe snow in the next week here as well. Would be a good compliment to the Christmas markets.


----------



## Erich (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris I am sending you a 40 degree drop in temps tonight ........

the Weihnachts man ist kommt







funny my postman looks quite a bit like him ........ hmmmmmmmm ........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

40 degrees? At night that gets us just above freezing with windchill. Give 'im more.


----------



## Erich (Nov 29, 2006)

ok 100 degrees ............ he wanted cold anyway ...........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

thats more like it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

At night it drops down to about 0 to 2 C anyhow and tht is 32 to 34 F. Hopefully soon though it will get back to normal. Day temps of about 0 C and night time temps of -15 to -10 C.


----------

